# Caledon Indoor Shoot



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

For all of us Newbs who haven't shot an indoor competition, are there any special things about it/how it runs that newer shooters should be aware of? I'm guessing things will be pretty tight in there.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Actually, since the powers that be saw the light and took the brave step forward or requiring pre-registration and limiting attendance to a number that can be reasonable managed, it's quite comfortable in there. Not too many years ago it was open and you'd sometimes end up with 4 lines and the crush was ridiculous. I won't mention the few times they tried to run a 25 meter round...

Same as for outdoor - show up maybe 45 minutes early, pick your spot and get some practice in. Use your fat arrows, one per spot. They usually serve a lunch between flights. Try to not need the restroom - it can get a bit nasty with all the guys using just the one.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you shooting the one on Sunday? 

I registered for it as well... 1:30pm... First shoot for me also (indoor or outdoor)... Bringing my father as well... First shoot for him in 15 years. Should be fun! 

How many people shoot at once? How many per target? How much time do we get for 5 arrows? Any restriction on arrows? (2314s Ok?) 

Thanks!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

When you check in and get your score cards tell them that this is your first tournament. They will try to put you with someone who has shot before and can show you the ropes. This weekend is a IFAA tournament meaning you are shooting blue targets with white faces, five arrows per end, six ends and then a short break and then another 6 ends. Scoring on these targets is white (5) Center White (X also worth 5) the progressing outwards 4, 3, 2, 1. You will receive two score cards, one will be filled in by someone else. Max score on these targets is 300 60X's

Caledon is a really nice facility they run a really well organized tournament and they are a lot of fun.

My daughter and I are shooting the first line, she shoots a blue Hoyt and I shoot a red Hoyt, if you are shooting our line and need help or have questions don't hesitate to look for us.

Enjoy


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

4 per butt, 2 lines. They have 10 targets, so 20 per line x 2 which is why they have the cutoff at 40 participants per flight.

I don't think they will use the timer for this round, but if they do, probably 4 minutes. No arrow restrictions on this round, but 2314s will be OK for every event they.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like a good time, I've been out to Caledon a few times for outdoor and have had a good time. 

I'll be the bearded young guy with the green VE+ shooting the second flight.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

OAA membership required?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I would probably show up early enough to watch how the first tournament runs. As Stash said your arrows should be fine, this is not a sanctioned tournament, this is just for fun so it really doesn't matter what you shoot.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> OAA membership required?


Nope.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Looking forward to it, bringing a few students. It should be a great experience for them.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

A big thanks to the organizers at Caledon for a really great tournament yesterday. 

And Kudos to Shawn Rees for giving up his place in the line up so that a young girl could shoot in his place.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like to echo that. It was a lot of fun and I met some nice people. 
The target shooting is so much different than the 3d so much a mental game, having to concentrate and stay focused, I know I brainfarted and threw two misses in the last end and ended up at 270/16. 

PS kinda envious of the cool target compounds, but I'll stick it out with my hunter setup for now.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

I had a great time.


----------

